# How do I teach to hunt?



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Here is the deal, I adopted a black lab mix from the humane society. He is about 3 years old and a great dog. He absolutely loves to retrieve and I have had no problems with that, the thing is he is always looking at me to throw out the dummy. My previous YLF was a natural at hunting up birds.

How do I get him to actually start hunting in front of me and looking to flush up birds? Will this come naturally once we kick up a few birds?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## bigboy56073 (Oct 3, 2006)

Maybe. Maybe not. There is only one way to find out.
Get some pigeons and let him go after it. See if he has bird drive.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree with bigboy......get birds infront of him. Because right now all he is doing is playing the game of fetch. Which is great. But if you want him to hunt.....need birds.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks guys!

I will try to get some birds and see what he does.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I dunno man.. if it don't have the instinct to hunt you might be screwed. but luckily most hunting dogs have the instinct to hunt....


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If you live in ND why bother with pigeons? Go find a phez roost and be there at dawn walk him thru it and talk real excitely when bird flush, he will figure it out real quick


----------

